# Where is Windows10 Update Exe



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

Yesterday windows10 was installed in my win8.1 laptop thru the MS updates. All went fine and is working well but I dislike very much the start menu and so I installed the Classic Shell alternative.

However I can't find the executable for the new MS updates which I like to make a shortcut in my new menu

Any idea where the new updates program is located?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

One possible way to figure that out is to start Task Manager, then navigate from the Settings panel to Windows Update and see what is running in Task Manager. Not sure if that will work.


----------



## HarrierUSA (Sep 20, 2014)

Removed...


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

Good thinking but there are so many entries in Taskmgr and no way to know which is related to updates.

However I found a registry hack to revert to the old style windows update
HK_local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate\UX
By changing the 1 to 0 it should do the trick; problem though although I&#8217;m the administrator in my laptop the system does not allow me to do this change.

Any idea what I have to do to be able to do this change?

Windows update was in the control panel up to windows 8.1. In windows10 there is no update in the control panel


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Windows update is no longer part of the control panel and is apart of the settings application. No more "windowsupdate.exe" 
In time the entire control panel will vanish from Win10. 

The attached picture is the closest I got, but I don't use classic shell.


----------



## terryxp (Mar 30, 2002)

Search "windows update" its still there same as always


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

CoolBurn give a try to Classi Shell, its like win8.1 / 7 and much better and works with win10.

Terryxp, searching for windows updates only takes me to the Internet. As fas as I know there is nothing more in my laptop. MS failed again, the updates they have is the pits, no way to select what you want to download, neither to stop a download.


----------



## terryxp (Mar 30, 2002)

On my Win10 Pro laptop, the search bar next to the start button, typed windows update, lists local and internet results. The top result is the exe for winupdate, at least for me...


----------



## terryxp (Mar 30, 2002)

http://imgur.com/BGNUdm4


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

In windows 10, there is no reason to check for updates. WHY because it updates automatically whether you want them or NOT. There is no setting to stop this as you could in Win 8 , 7, xp etc.


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

terryxp I did the same and with the Internet disconnected I get &#8220;Didn&#8217;t find anything&#8221;. But looking in the Services, the MS Update executable is listed as svchost.exe which is located in the System32 folder and clicking on it does nothing.

What is the executable you found in your search?

storage_man I understand but what MS did is wrong! How about if I dont want an update or if I want to stop a download? There is no control so MS is forcing us again to do what they want and this is bad business


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Kolias said:


> terryxp I did the same and with the Internet disconnected I get Didnt find anything. But looking in the Services, the MS Update executable is listed as svchost.exe which is located in the System32 folder and clicking on it does nothing.
> 
> What is the executable you found in your search?
> 
> storage_man I understand but what MS did is wrong! How about if I dont want an update or if I want to stop a download? There is no control so MS is forcing us again to do what they want and this is bad business


I think I know why they did it. Since Win 8, alot of people moved to using windows defender instead of using a third party virus system. I know I did. Now I'm in the same school as you, I want to control my updates because of past problems. When my machine was running 8.1, I manually checked and installed updates. But only have Win 8.1 for 6 months, I became annoyed with the daily windows defender definition updates. Every day they send one out. Its a pain. I would like to have the ability to allow defender updates, but allow me to select any other updates.

There is a way to turn it off windows updates permanently. But it requires a re-boot to turn off and turn on. Do a google search for "DoNotSpy10". its a little free program that will turn off lots of stuff in windows 10.


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

storage_man I had the same issue with the defender but I noticed most of the time the download number was the same so after a while I didnt bother and used to download the defender about once per month.

I have finally got rid of the windows10 update following the info from the links below.

http://www.groovypost.com/howto/take-full-permissions-control-edit-protected-registry-keys/
Will allow you to be able to edit protected registry entries

http://www.askvg.com/fixing-windows-10-automatic-updates-install-problem/

http://www.askvg.com/how-to-change-...-managed-or-disabled-by-system-administrator/

Look in post #4 for the registry link, now I can edit this entry and it worked plus I did the rest and now the problem I have I cant find how to get going the old windows update. I have nothing related in my control panel neither I can find an executable.

My main problem is that I only have 20GB download space from my ISP and since I downloaded the windows10 three times (by mistake) I dont have any GB left to download anything big. I have set my updates to metered connection as per the above links and hopefully it will be ok


----------

